# Acrylic sump needs resealed



## Funkster (Mar 13, 2019)

As the subject says I have an acrylic sump that needs to be resealed. What is the best way to go about this?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Is it cracked or are some of the panels becoming detached?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Both my tanks are Clear for Life acrylics w/acrylic sumps. If they needed to be resealed then I'd definitely first seek guidance from the manufacturer. Sorry this may not help much but I personally haven't seen or heard much of diy acrylic repairs.


----------



## Funkster (Mar 13, 2019)

some of the panels are pulling apart


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've never worked with acrylic before but maybe check out This article for some suggestions. It is a very long thread, tends to go off topic a bit but has some great advice.

Since the panels are separated, be sure to clean up those edges of any gunk before attempting a repair.


----------

